#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Freaky Shit!!

## The Fresh Prince

Ok, before I start I want to say that I don't understand this at all.

A few guys here might know that I made a huge mistake last weekend and left my Macbook Pro in a taxi. I know that Scampy knows and that LT will be along soon to chastise me but it was a mistake and I'm over it.

So I had to go out this week and buy a new one, I got the 2.8 Pro and its sweet with the new Snow Leopard installed.

So tonight I'm having a late night beer with 2 buddies, both mac guys, one has the one I lost and one has a G4. I showed them my new mac and one of them wants to stick some tunes on and test out the speakers.

Me - Don't bother dude I've lost all my music.

Mate - But I've just started up iTunes and its importing music, a lot of music.

Me - How much?

Mate - 22gigs!

Now understand that the only thing I thought I'd lost (except for the machine) was my music, it was saved on my old laptop and was backed up on my external which was inside the bag that I lost. My work shit was backed up on a separate hard drive which has been connected to my new mac but wasn't at the time and definitely doesn't have my music backed up on it, I've just checked.

I also have no Time Machine turned on or any other method of auto back up. I've just been through the whole external drive and there is no back up and no accounting for the 22gigs.

So we waited for the music to finish importing (took about 4-5 mins so wasn't from the internet) and I check through it and its my music. Even the realy rare stuff that no one would have is all there.

How the fuck is this even possible? I just woke my wife up to see if she'd connected her iPod to it (not that I think ipods do that) but she said she hasn't even used her ipod this week.

How the hell have I got all my music back?

Daffy, could probably do with your input on this one.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Come on dude just answer it answer with some funny comment at least. I need to go to bed but this shit is bothering me and cant sleep. Its fuckin impossible. Isn't it?

----------


## mediamanbkk

You are up too early.  Open up your laptop and check you haven't been dreaming it!  If you haven't and you've got 22 gigs of music out of thin air then thats definitely freaky shit... scary too

----------


## kingwilly

The aliens are coming for u mate

----------


## Butterfly

it's a mac, it works in mysterious ways, god probably intervened

----------


## DaffyDuck

Fresh prince -- that's interesting (I just saw your thread), but not knowing any specifics of how you restored the installation on your new MacBook Pro (good purchase, by the way, same as mine), or your home network configuration, I can't even begin to make guesses as to what happened.

Do you have a home network that might have a time machine drive on it? Do any of the extra drives you have, possibly have your actual iTunes materials on it?

Obviously, the data was copied over when you were configuring the MacBook after system configuration, and since you have restored some of your other prior data, it's possible that you have had a prior backup of your iTunes data in an older, or related folder within the /Music/ folder. This is a far reaching guess.

What I would do is simply use spotlight, and search for an iTunes files with a unique enough name, and repeat the search with every of your external drives plugged in... it will most likely find a second so named file on one of the drives, and that's where your music is.

....Either that, or that Music Amulet you wear finally paid off, and it made Pee Musica bring your 'tunes along.

----------


## goostewart

> it's a mac, it works in mysterious ways, god probably intervened


Or the higher power - Steve Jobs.

Really, I want to see legislation in the States to protect Mr Jobs. I want a medical field unit, 24/7 security and someone to test all his meals. We can never lose this genius. Never.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

What genious? Most Apple products are designed by a bloke from Essex.




> We can never lose this genius. Never.

----------


## Butterfly

Steve Jobs is a Cylon God,

----------


## Loy Toy

Did you have this song on your lost program?  :mid:

----------


## baldrick

unless your n wifi connected to an AP with gigE to a backbone fibre it had to be wifi n to your home network and a drive , to get 22gig in 4-5 mins


steve jobs wouldn't know a syn from an ack

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> What I would do is simply use spotlight, and search for an iTunes files with a unique enough name, and repeat the search with every of your external drives plugged in... it will most likely find a second so named file on one of the drives, and that's where your music is.


Yep, I've only got one external left, 750gig Buffalo (very apt) and I can't find any iTunes on it.






> You are up too early. Open up your laptop and check you haven't been dreaming it! If you haven't and you've got 22 gigs of music out of thin air then thats definitely freaky shit... scary too


I'm up now and I've still got the music? And I'm still a little freaked out.

----------


## Travelmate

There is always a sensible explanation.
You had the music all along and loaded onto your lappy, whislt stoned no doubt.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

^I've thought of that but, I did my last back up on the Friday before I lost it on the Saturday, and on the Saturday morning i downloaded two albums that I know none of my mates have got and I doubt anyone else would be into. And I definitely didn't back them up anywhere.

N.O.R.E God's Favorite

and

Jane's Addiction, Strays

I have them both back.

And up until the point when my mate opened iTunes my memory reading was 470gigs which is around your 30gig usage for programs reading, now its down to just below 450gigs so where was the music hiding without using any memory?

----------


## DaffyDuck

The music wasn't obviously on your MacBook Pro -- also, the MacBook Pro does not come by default with a 500GB internal drive, so when you refer to 470GB and 450GB, which drive are you referring to?

My guess would be that you previously kept your iTunes collection on an external drive, or at least kept a backup on an external drive. 

You also haven't answered how you initially reinstalled, and restored your data when you brought the new MacBook Pro home - no further guesswork or analysis is possible in a vacuum of information.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> What genious? Most Apple products are designed by a bloke from Essex.


Yet another guy who mistakes 'package' and 'content'.

Johnny Ive designs the look. Groups of talented engineers design the insides.

Steve Jobs comes up with the initial vision, idea and concept of what he wants to see.

Johnny and the engineers work to realize that vision.

There are fine differences -- though I don't expect you to understand that.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Sorry, I didn't know you worked for Apple.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> so when you refer to 470GB and 450GB, which drive are you referring to?


The 500gb






> My guess would be that you previously kept your iTunes collection on an external drive, or at least kept a backup on an external drive.


I did but I lost the external in the taxi along with the macbook.






> restored your data when you brought the new MacBook Pro home


It was mostly on disk as far as software goes. I had all my work stuff on a separate hard drive and appart from that there was nothing else to restore except the music. 

I'm thinking that my wife must have plugged her ipod into it, and she's too scared to admit to messing with my computer. Can ipods do that? I thought that to retrieve data from an ipod you have to use it as an external hard drive and bypass the itunes software.

----------


## Travelmate

> I'm thinking that my wife must have plugged her ipod into it, and she's too scared to admit to messing with my computer. Can ipods do that? I thought that to retrieve data from an ipod you have to use it as an external hard drive and bypass the itunes software.


Seems ur wife is the smarter one.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Was that ever in doubt? :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

The iPOD will sync with iTunes, so it's possible everything was downloaded back to iTunes automatically, including the latest download

----------


## baldrick

> Steve Jobs comes up with the initial vision


first step to starting a cult     :Very Happy:

----------


## Norton

> The iPOD will sync with iTunes, so it's possible everything was downloaded back to iTunes automatically, including the latest download


The most plausible explanation so far.  

If iTunes, Edit, Preferences, Device window doesn't have a check in the Disable Auto Syncing with iPhone and iPod, when plugged in iPod will copy all it's music into your iTunes library.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> If iTunes, Edit, Preferences, Device window doesn't have a check in the Disable Auto Syncing with iPhone and iPod, when plugged in iPod will copy all it's music into your iTunes library.


Except that's not how it usually works - synching is a one-way street, from iTunes to the iPod, not the other way around. It can be done with different software, but iTunes will not do it by default.

The fact that Butterfly suggested it should have been a pointer at the inaccuracy of the 'advice'.




> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> so when you refer to 470GB and 450GB, which drive are you referring to?
> 
> 
> The 500gb


Jeezus Krist -- I figured that much out (that it's a 500GB hard drive), but is this an internal 500GB hard drive on your new MacBook, or is this some other external drive you used to restore from?




> It was mostly on disk as far as software goes. I had all my work stuff on a separate hard drive and appart from that there was nothing else to restore except the music.


Sorry this tells me nothing about the specifics I asked about.

What is the size of the drive that contained your work stuff? How did you restore it back? What kind of software did you need to restore?





> I'm thinking that my wife must have plugged her ipod into it, and she's too scared to admit to messing with my computer. Can ipods do that? I thought that to retrieve data from an ipod you have to use it as an external hard drive and bypass the itunes software.


If you had the iPod set up in external drive mode, and if it was configured to allow access to the music (i.e. if it had a hack applied) then this could be a possibility - but as it's usually only a single iTunes installation to an iPod, when she plugged it in, iTunes should have offered to erase the iPod, not the other way around.

Again, this depends on how the iPod was set up, but usually without specialized software, the iPod doesn't just synch back to an empty version of iTunes.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> ut is this an internal 500GB hard drive on your new MacBook, or is this some other external drive you used to restore from?


The hard drive on my macbook is a 500gb internal and my back up external that contained all my work files is a 750gb Buffalo. And the external which I lost along with my macbook which contained the back up of my music was a Maxtor 160gb.

The programs I restored from disk were, Adobe creative suite and 2 cannon drivers for my printer and scanner.

Then from the internet I restored, Vuze, Firefox, Thunderbird, Image Well, Transmit and Ice Clean.




> but usually without specialized software, the iPod doesn't just synch back to an empty version of iTunes


This is what I thought aswell. It also wouldn't explain the 2 albums that I downloaded on the morning when I lost it, which I have now.

----------


## slackula

> So tonight I'm having a late night beer with 2 buddies, *both mac guys*


Is your mate winding you up? 

Could he have browsed over to the iPod connected somewhere else on your network, told iTunes to pull the files off it and then pleaded innocence to mess with you?

edit: another thought, is it synching with a macMe account (unlikely I know given the speed you got 22 gigs though)?

----------


## Norton

> Except that's not how it usually works - synching is a one-way street, from iTunes to the iPod


Yep.  I stand corrected.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Could he have browsed over to the iPod connected somewhere else on your network, told iTunes to pull the files off it and then pleaded innocence to mess with you?


Nah, its my wifes ipod, I don't even know where she keeps it and she wasn't there.






> is it synching with a macMe account


I don't have one.

----------


## slackula

> Nah, its my wifes ipod, I don't even know where she keeps it and she wasn't there.


If it was lying around within range maybe Bonjour could have picked it up?

Just guessing, I don't use iTunes much and I have never had an iPod. Daffy will suss it out soon enough I reckon.

The OS X detractors who do well to take note that it is so good it can restore from back-ups THAT DON'T ACTUALLY EXIST!!

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> The OS X detractors who do well to take note that it is so good it can restore from back-ups THAT DON'T ACTUALLY EXIST!!


Ha ha, its the way its lookin at the moment. :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Ha ha, its the way its lookin at the moment.


A mystery for sure.  Good news is you have your songs back.  Don't look a gift horse in the mouth. :Smile: 

Out of curiosity, what folder/s do you have defined as your iTunes library?

----------


## The Fresh Prince

^I'd not checked that, but just did and there were 4 files in there that I've not seen before.

Location: Music/iTunes

New Files: iTunes Library
                iTunes Library Extras.itdb
                iTunes Library Genius.itdb
                iTunes Music Library.xml

----------


## Travelmate

This thread got to be a troll!
There is always a viable explanation. 
So far you have dodge them all.
Reckon you've always had your music and thus using this opportunity to brag about your new Macbook.  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Thats right you've got me! I'm bragging about loosing my computer in a taxi.

----------


## Norton

> New Files: iTunes Library


Edited.

The list you gave doesn't seem right.  Look at Preferences, Advanced, iTunes Music folder location.  Should show device/folder

----------


## The Fresh Prince

They are all under 1000kb except for the xml file which is 3.4mb. And they all just open up itunes except for the xml which opens in Dreamweaver.

----------


## Norton

See edit above.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Yeah its the same foulder. Music:iTunes:iTunes music

----------


## Norton

> Music:iTunes:iTunes music


If the music files aren't in there don't know how they got in your iTunes library.  Last check.  Open iTunes library.  Right click on any song, properties and you will see path/file name.

Won't solve the mystery on how the file got there but might give a clue.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Sorry, I should have been more clear. I meant that those 4 files were in there along with the music files.

----------


## Butterfly

I am pretty sure his wife messed around with the iPOD and downloaded it all,

then with his iTunes subscription, the Apple store downloaded automatically the missing album and the iTunes personal profile

I have heard so many nightmare stories involving iPOD and iTunes sync that it got to be this, despite silly Quack Quack claiming otherwise 
(he is a misguided fool)

----------


## Marmite the Dog

From what FP is saying, only the library files are there, not the actual music. Seems like iTunes kept a record online and DL'd the library when it was reinstalled or reactivated.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Nah all the music is here aswell. I'll ask the wife whats going on when she gets home from work.

----------


## slackula

> despite silly Quack Quack claiming otherwise


Says the Mac basher who just owned up to owning 12 Macs and was proven wrong at the top of page *2* in this thread. C'mon 'fly, give it up man, you are burning out.

Your "silly Quack Quack" has nailed your arse to the wall in every Mac or OS X thread you have posted in.




> Steve Jobs is a Cylon God,


Well well, using irrelevant Battlestar Galactica references is certainly going to solidify your credibility in a comp support forum where you recently jumped the shark! Go back to WoW and leave the adults to talk amongst themselves mate.  :Wink:

----------


## baldrick

> The OS X detractors who do well to take note that it is so good it can restore from back-ups THAT DON'T ACTUALLY EXIST!!


keeping the ifaith will score you ipoints in the icult of the ijobs  :Very Happy:

----------


## Norton

> Nah all the music is here aswell. I'll ask the wife whats going on when she gets home from work.


Conversation should go something like this. :Smile: 

FP - Hi babe.  How was your day?

Wife - Good.  (if response is "crap" end conversation. Other wise proceed)

FP - Hey thanks for putting the music on my computer.  Saved me a lot of time.

Path 1: 

Wife - No problem.  
FP - How did you do it?  
Wife - (tells all)

Path 2: 

Wife - I didn't put the music on the computer.  
FP - Hmmm.  Strange it's all there.  Must have some automatic backup.  Will have the guys on TD sort it.

----------


## slackula

> keeping the ifaith will score you ipoints in the icult of the ijobs


Your sarcasm detector needs re-calibrating.  :Wink:

----------


## slackula

> Conversation should go something like this

----------


## Loy Toy

> Nah all the music is here aswell. I'll ask the wife whats going on when she gets home from work.


Without going through every post here I reckon Princey has unwittingly repurchased one of the phones he lost before that has a new model casing on it.  :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

> Originally Posted by The Fresh Prince
> 
> I'm thinking that my wife must have plugged her ipod into it, and she's too scared to admit to messing with my computer. Can ipods do that? I thought that to retrieve data from an ipod you have to use it as an external hard drive and bypass the itunes software.
> 
> 
> Seems ur wife is the smarter one.


As already mentioned.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Well, she says she hasn't connected her ipod to it so I'm completely stumped. 

Apparently I already woke her up at 4am this morning to ask her. oops. :Smile:

----------


## Wallalai

> Says the Mac basher who just owned up to owning 12 Macs and was proven wrong at the top of page 2 in this thread. C'mon 'fly, give it up man, you are burning out.



 :dont feed the troll:   :Wink:

----------


## Wallalai

> Go back to WoW and leave the adults to talk amongst themselves mate.


Such a silly troll would even be dumped by in any WoW guild.  :Wink:  Even if his character was an orc.

----------


## Butterfly

> Your "silly Quack Quack" has nailed your arse to the wall in every Mac or OS X thread you have posted in.


hardly, he only managed to make a fool of himself and expose typical mac users for the douche that they are, he is fucking hilarious, almost too good to be true  :Smile: 




> Well well, using irrelevant Battlestar Galactica references is certainly going to solidify your credibility in a comp support forum where you recently jumped the shark!


link ? jumped the shark ? I have only confessed that I was previously a misguided mac user, with all the faults of a typical mac user, that is being manipulated by Apple and their propaganda. I have seen the light since, switched to Linux and WinXP, and I never felt so much liberated. Mac users are tools and I speak from experience  :Razz: 




> Go back to WoW and leave the adults to talk amongst themselves mate.


Sorry, I don't do mactards game and I don't see the connection between adults and mac toys.

----------


## baldrick

is this you butterfly ?

http://matg.home.comcast.net/~matg/mac.swf

 :Very Happy: 

for future reference   Google

----------


## Butterfly

> http://matg.home.comcast.net/~matg/mac.swf


holly shit, fucking pissed myself laughing  :Smile: 

and the saddest thing is that it's actually all true  :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

thanks for the Google link, found that pearl from a Guardian journalist  :Smile: 

Charlie Brooker on why he hates Apple Macintosh computers | Comment is free | The Guardian




> I hate Macs. I have always hated Macs. I hate people who use Macs. I even hate people who don't use Macs but sometimes wish they did. *Macs are glorified Fisher-Price activity centres for adults; computers for scaredy cats too nervous to learn how proper computers work; computers for people who earnestly believe in feng shui.*
> 
> PCs are the ramshackle computers of the people. You can build your own from scratch, then customise it into oblivion. Sometimes you have to slap it to make it work properly, just like the Tardis (Doctor Who, incidentally, would definitely use a PC). PCs have charm; Macs ooze pretension. When I sit down to use a Mac, the first thing I think is, "I hate Macs", and then I think, "Why has this rubbish aspirational ornament only got one mouse button?" Losing that second mouse button feels like losing a limb. If the ads were really honest, Webb would be standing there with one arm, struggling to open a packet of peanuts while Mitchell effortlessly tore his apart with both hands. But then, if the ads were really honest, Webb would be dressed in unbelievably po-faced avant-garde clothing with a gigantic glowing apple on his back. And instead of conducting a proper conversation, he would be repeatedly congratulating himself for looking so cool, and banging on about how he was going to use his new laptop to write a novel, without ever getting round to doing it, like a mediocre idiot.
> 
> Cue 10 years of nasal bleating from Mac-likers who profess to like Macs not because they are fashionable, but because "they are just better". *Mac owners often sneer that kind of defence back at you when you mock their silly, posturing contraptions, because in doing so, you have inadvertently put your finger on the dark fear haunting their feeble, quivering soul - that in some sense, they are a superficial semi-person assembled from packaging; an infinitely sad, second-rate replicant who doesn't really know what they are doing here, but feels vaguely significant and creative each time they gaze at their sleek designer machine.* And the more deftly constructed and wittily argued their defence, the more terrified and wounded they secretly are.
> 
> Aside from crowing about sartorial differences, the adverts also make a big deal about PCs being associated with "work stuff" (Boo! Offices! Boo!), as opposed to Macs, which are apparently better at "fun stuff". How insecure is that? And how inaccurate? Better at "fun stuff", my arse. The only way to have fun with a Mac is to poke its insufferable owner in the eye. For proof, stroll into any decent games shop and cast your eye over the exhaustive range of cutting-edge computer games available exclusively for the PC, then compare that with the sort of rubbish you get on the Mac. Myst, the most pompous and boring videogame of all time, a plodding, dismal "adventure" in which you wandered around solving tedious puzzles in a rubbish magic kingdom apparently modelled on pretentious album covers, originated on the Mac in 1993. That same year, the first shoot-'em-up game, Doom, was released on the PC. This tells you all you will ever need to know about the Mac's relationship with "fun".
> 
> Ultimately the campaign's biggest flaw is that *it perpetuates the notion that consumers somehow "define themselves" with the technology they choose. If you truly believe you need to pick a mobile phone that "says something" about your personality, don't bother. You don't have a personality. A mental illness, maybe - but not a personality.* Of course, that hasn't stopped me slagging off Mac owners, with a series of sweeping generalisations, for the past 900 words, but that is what the ads do to PCs. Besides, that's what we PC owners are like - unreliable, idiosyncratic and gleefully unfair. And if you'll excuse me now, I feel an unexpected crash coming.

----------


## crippen

Confirms me belief. Nobody has a clue how these thing work.They are magic! ::spin::

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by The Fresh Prince
> 
> Nah, its my wifes ipod, I don't even know where she keeps it and she wasn't there.
> 
> 
> If it was lying around within range maybe Bonjour could have picked it up?


That's not how it works -- iPods don't have networking built-in (except iPod Touch which has WiFi, but not capable of synching over WiFi).




> ^I'd not checked that, but just did and there were 4 files in there that I've not seen before.
> 
> Location: Music/iTunes
> 
> New Files: iTunes Library
>                 iTunes Library Extras.itdb
>                 iTunes Library Genius.itdb
>                 iTunes Music Library.xml


If these are 'new' files to you, haven't you had an updated version of OS X since OS X 10.2, or rather no updated version of iTunes since iTunes 5 or 6?

These are regular files that iTunes generates since at least the past year.

Does your wife know more about iPods and Mac than you do? ;-)




> The list you gave doesn't seem right.  Look at Preferences, Advanced, iTunes Music folder location.  Should show device/folder


You're on to something here - it sounds like FP has his music folder located in a non-standard location, otherwise his music would be kept under the 'iTunes Music' folder.




> Wife - No problem.  
> FP - How did you do it?  
> Wife - (tells all)


Wife: My brother's cousin's friend, who is taxi driver, found a laptop in his taxi. He found all this music on it, and gave me a copy. I know you were so sad about your loss, so I copied it on your Mac when you were sleeping -- it may not be the same music, but I figured it's a lot, so you would enjoy it anyway, na?

 :mid:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> is this you butterfly ?
> 
> http://matg.home.comcast.net/~matg/mac.swf
> 
> 
> 
> for future reference   Google


Zowie, someone's trolling for traffic to their article -- must be a tough time, what with all the economic downturn, and Apple being the only company doing not just well, but thriving.

That's what's funny about pundits bashing Apple -- doesn't stop Apple from having yet another record quarter, selling the most of everything, in a time when everyone else is cutting back, cutting corners, and booking phenomenal losses numbering in the billions.

Apple, and us Apple users, will keep smiling.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> If these are 'new' files to you, haven't you had an updated version of OS X since OS X 10.2, or rather no updated version of iTunes since iTunes 5 or 6?  These are regular files that iTunes generates since at least the past year.


I think I'd just never noticed them before. Mentioned it in case it meant something to someone.






> Does your wife know more about iPods and Mac than you do? ;-)  Quote:





> Wife: My brother's cousin's friend, who is taxi driver, found a laptop in his taxi. He found all this music on it, and gave me a copy. I know you were so sad about your loss, so I copied it on your Mac when you were sleeping -- it may not be the same music, but I figured it's a lot, so you would enjoy it anyway, na?


Very funny. :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I hate Macs. I have always hated Macs. I hate people who use Macs. I even hate people who don't use Macs but sometimes wish they did. Macs are glorified Fisher-Price activity centres for adults; computers for scaredy cats too nervous to learn how proper computers work; computers for people who earnestly believe in feng shui.
> 
> PCs are the ramshackle computers of the people. You can build your own from scratch, then customise it into oblivion. Sometimes you have to slap it to make it work properly, just like the Tardis (Doctor Who, incidentally, would definitely use a PC). PCs have charm; Macs ooze pretension. When I sit down to use a Mac, the first thing I think is, "I hate Macs", and then I think, "Why has this rubbish aspirational ornament only got one mouse button?" Losing that second mouse button feels like losing a limb. If the ads were really honest, Webb would be standing there with one arm, struggling to open a packet of peanuts while Mitchell effortlessly tore his apart with both hands. But then, if the ads were really honest, Webb would be dressed in unbelievably po-faced avant-garde clothing with a gigantic glowing apple on his back. And instead of conducting a proper conversation, he would be repeatedly congratulating himself for looking so cool, and banging on about how he was going to use his new laptop to write a novel, without ever getting round to doing it, like a mediocre idiot.
> 
> Cue 10 years of nasal bleating from Mac-likers who profess to like Macs not because they are fashionable, but because "they are just better". Mac owners often sneer that kind of defence back at you when you mock their silly, posturing contraptions, because in doing so, you have inadvertently put your finger on the dark fear haunting their feeble, quivering soul - that in some sense, they are a superficial semi-person assembled from packaging; an infinitely sad, second-rate replicant who doesn't really know what they are doing here, but feels vaguely significant and creative each time they gaze at their sleek designer machine. And the more deftly constructed and wittily argued their defence, the more terrified and wounded they secretly are.
> 
> Aside from crowing about sartorial differences, the adverts also make a big deal about PCs being associated with "work stuff" (Boo! Offices! Boo!), as opposed to Macs, which are apparently better at "fun stuff". How insecure is that? And how inaccurate? Better at "fun stuff", my arse. The only way to have fun with a Mac is to poke its insufferable owner in the eye. For proof, stroll into any decent games shop and cast your eye over the exhaustive range of cutting-edge computer games available exclusively for the PC, then compare that with the sort of rubbish you get on the Mac. Myst, the most pompous and boring videogame of all time, a plodding, dismal "adventure" in which you wandered around solving tedious puzzles in a rubbish magic kingdom apparently modelled on pretentious album covers, originated on the Mac in 1993. That same year, the first shoot-'em-up game, Doom, was released on the PC. This tells you all you will ever need to know about the Mac's relationship with "fun".
> 
> Ultimately the campaign's biggest flaw is that it perpetuates the notion that consumers somehow "define themselves" with the technology they choose. If you truly believe you need to pick a mobile phone that "says something" about your personality, don't bother. You don't have a personality. A mental illness, maybe - but not a personality. Of course, that hasn't stopped me slagging off Mac owners, with a series of sweeping generalisations, for the past 900 words, but that is what the ads do to PCs. Besides, that's what we PC owners are like - unreliable, idiosyncratic and gleefully unfair. And if you'll excuse me now, I feel an unexpected crash coming.


Can't argue with that.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by Charlie Brooker
> 
> I hate Macs. (...)And if you'll excuse me now, I feel an unexpected crash coming.
> 
> 
> Can't argue with that.


Moron - what does this have to do with FP's problem?

----------


## baldrick

^ the same as seppos buying iphones on credit has to do with French princes amazing 22gig in 5 mins network speed

----------


## The Fresh Prince

The 22gig in 5min was just iTunes importing the music from somewhere on the machine because it was the first time it had been turned on.

Still got no idea how it got there though.

----------


## Spin

> The 22gig in 5min was just iTunes importing the music from somewhere on the machine because it was the first time it had been turned on.


Four pages into this thread now and the penny still hasnt dropped that 22 gig wont fit onto a 500 meg hard drive and that the max internet speed in Thailand would need about 78 light years to download 22 gig :Smile:

----------


## slackula

> internet speed in Thailand would need about 78 light years to download 22 gig


Hate to be picky but a light year is a unit of length not time.


/nerd


/edit for extra nerdiness

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> 22 gig wont fit onto a 500 meg hard drive and that the max internet speed in Thailand would need about 78 light years to download 22 gig


Nah its a 500gig hard drive, and yeah, there's no way it came from the internet. We weren't even in a wifi spot when it happened.

----------


## Butterfly

> an infinitely sad, second-rate replicant who doesn't really know what they are doing here, but feels vaguely significant and creative each time they gaze at their sleek designer machine.


holly shit, that's fucking Scampy right there  :Razz:

----------


## Butterfly

> How insecure is that? And how inaccurate? Better at "fun stuff", my arse. The only way to have fun with a Mac is to poke its insufferable owner in the eye.


Quack Quack  :bunny3:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> ^ the same as seppos buying iphones on credit has to do with French princes amazing 22gig in 5 mins network speed


Sorry, could you try this again -- in English, this time, if it's not too much bother.




> Four pages into this thread now and the penny still hasnt dropped that 22 gig wont fit onto a 500 meg hard drive and that the max internet speed in Thailand would need about 78 light years to download 22 gig


His hard drive is 500GB, it was long ago established. READING!

----------


## baldrick

> if it's not too much bother.


no - fcuk off

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> if it's not too much bother.
> 
> 
> no - fcuk off


I figured as much.

----------


## Butterfly

so was the mystery resolved ? I am sure there is something he is not telling us  :Smile:

----------


## slackula

> "Why has this rubbish aspirational ornament only got one mouse button?"






> Can't argue with that.


You can when it's not, in fact, true.

----------


## Butterfly

^ only recently, for years Mac users were "too smart" for using 2 buttons mouse and would brag about it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

they have been proven wrong every fucking time:

- PowerPC architecture: abandoned
- Motorola CPU: abandoned
- SCSI interface in Desktop machines: abandoned
- Proprietary Operating System (System 7,8,9): abandoned
- One button mouse: abandoned

etc...

----------


## baldrick

- Steve Wozniak : abandoned 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> so was the mystery resolved ?


Nah, couldn't figure it out. I'm just gonna go with the ipod theory. Its easier on my brain. :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

^ despite claims by the pea brain Quack Quack, I wouldn't be surprised either that it was indeed the iPOD.

----------


## Butterfly

> - Steve Wozniak : abandoned


he saw the writing on the wall and the BS meter going to the roof  :Smile:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> so was the mystery resolved ?
> 
> 
> Nah, couldn't figure it out. I'm just gonna go with the ipod theory. Its easier on my brain.


What did the wife say?

----------


## Myaimistrue

Interestingly enough, I just watched a past Apple Keynote address last night where they talked about remote wiping your iphone if it gets lost or stolen, then all you had to do to restore it was to connect it to your computer and turn on itunes.  Not sure if it's related, by sounds similar?

----------


## baldrick

^ correct.

Apple still owns all the equipment they lease you - they have the final say with what you do with their electronics and software.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Michael

So that's why they wiped out my entire music collection and my I-pod is now a useless piece of hardware.

Without I-tunes it works as HDD. Hmmmm.

----------


## baldrick

rockbox

----------


## Butterfly

iTunes 9 is out, full of new bugs and extraordinary features like to better organized your music files  :Razz:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> What did the wife say?


She says she didn't plug it in but I think she must have done. 

I remember once, when we first got the ipod that I used it in 'Mass Storage Mode'. Maybe I forgot to delete those files off the ipod and there's some kind of auto update function on this thing.

The other thing that I didn't notice before is that there are 2 copies of every music file I had. So it really should only have been 11gig's.

----------


## baldrick

for the itunes lusers out there , if you have clicked on the upgrade in the last month and not taken a good look at what you actually said yes to , there is a good chance your machine(s) will now be running an apache webserver - I would imagine this fcukup by the apple overlords will be targeted by exploits.

Apple shovelware problems again (iPhone Configuration Utility 2.1) - Computerworld Blogs

----------


## Norton

> if you have clicked on the upgrade in the last month and not taken a good look at what you actually said yes to


Saw that iPhone bit and the Safari bit and declined downloads.  Always do. 

iTunes itself I find to be superior to MS Media Player.  Initially iTunes was not as good but has improved over the last couple of years.

----------


## baldrick

> to be superior to MS Media Player


not much of a benchmark

I still run winamp lite on the win pc if I play music on it , but I find it is not the device I use for music like I used to many years ago.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I run WMP 10. Better library functionality than all the others I've tried including WMP 11.

----------


## Butterfly

typical mac fuckup,

WinAMP 3/4/5 is the best, and WMP is not that bad, WM8 and WM9 have better functionality than any iTunes version out there

iTunes, overbloated crap and completely dysfunctional in true Mac style

----------

